# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## kranenberg

Hoi , wij hebben ons geregistreerd om af en toe eens ervaringen van anderen te lezen en te delen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo krannenberg, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

